# Exterior Brick Surface Damage



## Rich20001 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Guys, newbie here and need help on understanding what is causing the damage to my bricks on or near the foundation of the house.  It is only happening on one side of the house and is getting pretty bad.  I thought it might be due to water damage as I had a leaking water facet on that side of the house.  I have attached a picture so you can see the damage.

What is causing it?

Can I pull those bricks out and just turn them around and re-motar? I think trying to match them will be a problem.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 22, 2010)

have some of the same on our home,,, usual cause's poor brick - wtr penetrates the brick then freezes,,, poor brick don't have the strength to resist the expansive force of the wtr thereby ' face spalling ',,, adding a good silicone siloxane usually resolves the trouble  :trophy:

' Can I pull those bricks out and just turn them around and re-mortar ? ' sure, why not ?  its your house, isn't it ? ? ? not a bad idea, either


----------



## mudmixer (Jun 22, 2010)

Get rid of the moisture and change the deicer type if it is used.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 22, 2010)

mudmixer said:


> Get rid of the moisture and change the deicer type if it is used.
> 
> Dick



Not to hijack the thread but tell us the story on the fish, mudmixer

and let us know if you get the brick out in one piece.


----------



## mudmixer (Jun 22, 2010)

Fish is a Lake Trout. - Estimated at 42-43# when caught and 38 1/2# when weighed on a good scale 3 days later.

I used 6# line and hooked it in 30' of water (early June) with an aluminum "Flutter Spoon" but we were in 12' of water when landed - no weeds or snags there.

Caught in an isolated lake about 5-100 miles north of the Minnesota boarder.

Now back to to getting the cause of the spalling.

Dick


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 24, 2010)

some ' fish ' story, dick


----------

